# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Anémonas

## André Nunes

Viva. há quem diga que as anemonas sao faceis de manter, é so mandar um camarao por semana e ta a andar. que depois ate se pode com um X-acto cortar a nemona e fazer duas.  tambem há quem diga que é muito dificl de manter.  eu queria saber se podia manter uma anemona no meu nano de 30 litros.  Nao sei se deva comprar uma ou nao. ha quem diga que é facil, outros que é dificil... No aqua tenho apenas um ocellaris e um camarao, uma boa iluminaçao. axam que posso ter anemona? como manter anemona? Se nao puder ter digam porque.  Obrigado!!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Passados uns tempos se ela sobreviver vai ocupar o teu nano totalmente!

Se ela morrer vai matar tudo o que estiver vivo no aqua!

Tens de pesquisar mais........e ter mt paciência!

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá André

Há espécimes de anémonas que servem bem para o teu nano de 30Lts,porque são de pequeno porte.
Tens é que pesquisar bastante a fim de saberes qual esse espécime e depois esperares até o encontrares desponível em qualquer casa do ramo.
Contudo o Pedro Chouriço tem razão quanto ao ela poder morrer e contaminar-te o àqua.Os acidentes mais correntes são o de elas quando procuram o melhor local para se fixarem serem aspiradas pelas bombas,envenenando assim todo o àqua.Quanto ao facto de se não adaptarem...vão mirrando...sinal de que a sua morte está para breve...permitindo assim a sua recolha sem prejuiso para o àqua...isto no caso de não poder ser mudada para onde encontre melhores condições.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## André Nunes

> Olá André
> 
> Há espécimes de anémonas que servem bem para o teu nano de 30Lts,porque são de pequeno porte.
> Tens é que pesquisar bastante a fim de saberes qual esse espécime e depois esperares até o encontrares desponível em qualquer casa do ramo.
> Contudo o Pedro Chouriço tem razão quanto ao ela poder morrer e contaminar-te o àqua.Os acidentes mais correntes são o de elas quando procuram o melhor local para se fixarem serem aspiradas pelas bombas,envenenando assim todo o àqua.Quanto ao facto de se não adaptarem,vão mirrando,sinal de que a sua morte está para breve...permitindo assim a sua recolha sem prejuiso para o àqua...isto no caso de não poder ser mudada para onde encontre melhores condições.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves



no meu aqua nao tem bombas esteriores onde ela possa ser sugada, quanto a isso nao ha problema.  entao se um dia ela começa-se a mirrar nao tinha cura tinha de jogar fora? pois deve haver umas que nao fiquem muito grandes e sirvam bem. eu nao sei é o nomes dessas que sao ideais para 30 litros e um ocellaris...

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá André uma vez mais

Não faças confusão...quando começam a mirrar è sinal de que as condições do àqua não são as melhores (diversos factores na qualidade da àgua influênciam a sua saúde)e que se não a mudares para um ambiente de melhor qualidade ou reparares o que esteja mal no teu àqua ela acaba por morrer (o mirrarar è portanto sinal de morte lenta),não sei se me faço perceber.
Procura em:[url]www.liveaquaria.com  www.ipac.org.br  www.saltwaterfish.com
Ou simplesmente através do google ou outro e escreves "Anemonas" e vais ver a quantidade que te vai aparecer...depois è só fazeres a triagem.
Se tiveres dificuldades diz que eu dou-te uma ajuda...mas como diz um provérbio chinês...se te pedirem de comer dá-lhe uma cana de pesca... e è isso que te estou a dar,afim de criares o hábito de pesquisa.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas tardes a todos :Olá:  

Andre desculpa usar o teu topico!

Companheiros aconteceu-me uma tragédia! A minha anémona "tapete" esta noite resolveu sair do sítio e foi parar à powerhead. Ficou totalmente triturada :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   e a agua ficou turva.

Vi isto de manhã. Limpei a bomba, pus um escumador extra e tentei limpar o maximo que consegui. Fiz os testes de Nitritos que estava ligeiramente rosado e o da amónia que estava a 0,1. Fiz uma TPA de 25 litros (o aqua tem 400lts).

Que acham? fiz bem? há mais alguma coisa que deva fazer? Quais as consequencias??

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Ana :Olá: , para não teres complicações a médio prazo, faz uma muda de água mais generosa, pelo menos metade da capacidade do aquário. Se puderes compra 1 ou 2 litros de carvão activado adequado para água salgada e coloca-o, durante um mês e dentro de um saco próprio para o efeito, na tua sump. No mês seguinte substitui esse e coloca nova dose. 
Mantém esse escumador extra a funcionar.
Vai fazendo testes e não compres mais anémonas :yb665: , são animais sempre complicados de manter por muitissimas razões, essa é uma delas. As anémonas mais tarde ou mais cedo, regra geral, acabam por se mover, causando estragos nos restantes corais. Se optasses por um aquário só de anémonas,  minimizavas o risco, mas se as bombas de circulação estiverem à vista tens este tipo de problemas.

Atenção Ana, penso que ainda não terás muita população no aquário, se assim for, a muda de 50%da capacidade do aquário não precisas de a fazer de uma vez só, muda por exemplo durante esta semana 50l dia. Tem atenção à salinidade e temperatura. Usa um bom sal e água de osmose. Se não tiveres osmose inversa a melhor opção seria fazer essas mudas com água natural, aí até a poderias fazer de uma vez só, tendo apenas atenção à temperatura.

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Atenção Ana, penso que ainda não terás muita população no aquário, se assim for, a muda de 50%da capacidade do aquário não precisas de a fazer de uma vez só, muda por exemplo durante esta semana 50l dia. Tem atenção à salinidade e temperatura. Usa um bom sal e água de osmose. Se não tiveres osmose inversa a melhor opção seria fazer essas mudas com água natural, aí até a poderias fazer de uma vez só, tendo apenas atenção à temperatura.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Olá:  Paulo, desde já agradeço a tua prontidão e rapidez! :Vitoria:  

Em relação à população do meu aqua tenho 3 palhaços, 1 zebrossoma, 2 chromis, e 2 donzel, 8 corais moles e 1 LPS, e mais uma anemona.

Achas que devo trocar os 50% ja ou repartido em uma semana?

Obrigada :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Olavo Pires

Ola Ana rita
como vai o teu aquário?
 tens novidades?

----------


## André Nunes

na minha opiniao, mudava-se tudo de uma vez,  mas nao se despejava a agua muito rapido la para dentro.
exemplo,  mete-se um garrfao espera-se 5 minutos metes-se outro...

no meu aquario de 80 litros axo que vou ter uma anemona!
a tua anemona nao te matava os corais?
ela sobe pelas paredes?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> no meu aquario de 80 litros axo que vou ter uma anemona!
> a tua anemona nao te matava os corais?
> ela sobe pelas paredes?


 :Olá:  Andre

Os palhaços adoravam a anemona e eu tambem :Icon Cry:  .
Ela nunca me fez nada aos corais :yb668:   mas de vez em quando mudava de sitio...até hoje!!! :SbRireLarme2:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Paulo, desde já agradeço a tua prontidão e rapidez! 
> 
> Em relação à população do meu aqua tenho 3 palhaços, 1 zebrossoma, 2 chromis, e 2 donzel, 8 corais moles e 1 LPS, e mais uma anemona.
> 
> Achas que devo trocar os 50% ja ou repartido em uma semana?
> 
> Obrigada



Olá mais uma vez Ana, considerando que não tens corais demasiado sensíveis (porque se os tivesses, o risco de morte por intoxicação pesaria mais do que qualquer risco corrido por uma muda de água de grande volume), opta por ir mudando aos poucos, como referi. Assim, com certeza que não pões em risco a estabilidade do sistema (apesar de o que te aconteceu alterar significativamente a qualidade da água, se procederes correctamente, a maior parte dos animais que constituem o ecossistema sobrevive). No entanto, se conseguisses água natural, poderias fazer essa muda de uma ou duas vezes só, tendo apenas em atenção o factor temperatura. Se não for o caso, limita-te a mudar 50 litros por dia. Os corais moles e mesmo os lps aguentam relativamente bem um problema desse género.
Vai acompanhando de perto. Não te esqueças do carvão!

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## André Nunes

> Andre
> 
> Os palhaços adoravam a anemona e eu tambem .
> Ela nunca me fez nada aos corais  mas de vez em quando mudava de sitio...até hoje!!!



pode dizer o nome da especie da anemona?

era facil de tratar?  se eu metr as bombas altas elas sobem pelos vidros?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá mais uma vez Ana, considerando que não tens corais demasiado sensíveis, (porque se os tivesses, o risco de morte por intoxicação pesaria mais do que qualquer risco de uma muda de água de grande volume), opta por ir mudando aos poucos, como referi. Assim, com certeza que não pões em risco a estabilidade do sistema (nem tudo morre com um acontecimento desses). Apesar de tudo, se conseguisses água natural, poderias fazer essa muda de uma ou duas vezes só, tendo apenas em atenção o factor temperatura. Se não for o caso, limita-te a mudar 50 litros por dia. Os corais moles e mesmo os lps aguentam relativamente bem um problema desse género.
> Vai acompanhando de perto.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Obrigadissima Paulo vou fazer como disseste! Eu uso sempre agua de osmose e sal tropic marin.

Cumprimentos :Xmascheers:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá André, no teu aquário de 80 litros, acho que não deves ter uma anémona, qualquer que seja a sua espécie. 
Garanto que não vai lá estar muito tempo. As anémonas, são animais muitissimo exigentes mesmo nas melhores condições e nos melhores aquários, necessitam de um grande volume de água, é aconselhável teres anémonas apenas com mais de 400litros de água disponível. São animais que precisam de uma excelente iluminação tanto em quantidade como qualidade, grandes volumes de circulação de água, alimento, bons niveis de oxigénio, etc. 
Preferencialmente deveriam ter um aquário só para elas e exigem uma escumação (escumador) muito forte.

*Nunca* conseguirás valores aceitáveis e estáveis num aquário de 80 litros. 


Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Obrigadissima Paulo vou fazer como disseste! Eu uso sempre agua de osmose e sal tropic marin.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Muito boa opção Ana! :Pracima:  
Se não tiveres sacos para colocar o carvão activado, usa uma meia de vidro que não tenha tinta. Antes de o colocares na sump, passa-o por água tépida até perder o pó.

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> pode dizer o nome da especie da anemona?
> 
> era facil de tratar?  se eu metr as bombas altas elas sobem pelos vidros?


 :Olá:  Andre, o nome da anemona não te sei dizer :Admirado:  ... era daquelas que se costuma chamar "tapete". Crescem muito e são faceis de tratar. Comem camarao 1 ou 2 vezes por semana.

A minha anemona estava no fundo e a powerhead estava bem la em cima (alt do aqua 55cm) e ela foi lá bater! por isso parece que é uma questão de sorte.

Tenho la mais uma de especie diferente e espero que não aconteça o mesmo :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Muito boa opção Ana! 
> Se não tiveres sacos para colocar o carvão activado, usa uma meia de vidro que não tenha tinta. Antes de o colocares na sump, passa-o por água tépida até perder o pó.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Só uma questão Paulo, o carvão activado de agua salgada é o mesmo que se usa em agua doce? :Admirado:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Olá André, no teu aquário de 80 litros, acho que não deves ter uma anémona, qualquer que seja a sua espécie. 
> Garanto que não vai lá estar muito tempo. As anémonas, são animais muitissimo exigentes mesmo nas melhores condições e nos melhores aquários, necessitam de um grande volume de água, é aconselhável teres anémonas apenas com mais de 400litros de água disponível. São animais que precisam de uma excelente iluminação tanto em quantidade como qualidade, grandes volumes de circulação de água, alimento, bons niveis de oxigénio, etc. 
> Preferencialmente deveriam ter um aquário só para elas e exigem uma escumação (escumador) muito forte.
> 
> *Nunca* conseguirás valores aceitáveis e estáveis num aquário de 80 litros. 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,



desculpa mas nao concordo contigo o meu 1 nano era de 80L e comprei uma hecteru magnfica e a luminisidade era t5 96 w no total ,nem escumador tinha e  ate hoje ela ja mudou de aquario 3 vezes e encontra-se magnificamente bem de saude mesmo passando 2 meses atras de uma pedra quase sem luminusidade , para mim o unico senao das anemonas sao as bombas que deves em quando para la dentro

----------


## André Nunes

Ana Rita a sua anemona era de que especie?
sao resistentes?
foi facil de manter?
qual foi o seu preço?
as minhas bombas estao altas por isso nao deve haver problema... :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Só uma questão Paulo, o carvão activado de agua salgada é o mesmo que se usa em agua doce?



Não, segundo as marcas, há carvão para uso diferenciado em água salgada e água doce. 
Opta essencialmente por um bom carvão.
Tens esta excelente hipótese da korallen-zucht: 

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/s...korallen-zucht

ou esta da grotech:

http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...roducts_id=839

Encontras várias opções nestas e noutras lojas online, assim como em qualquer boa loja em Lisboa.
No teu caso terás mesmo de ir comprá-lo à loja, se comprasses online não chegaria às tuas mãos tão depressa. O carvão activado é um excelente suplemento, até para usares continuamente no teu aquário. Depois de resolveres a situação pondera usá-lo regularmente ou, pelo menos, tem sempre à mão algum para uma urgência. Verás os efeitos :SbOk2: .

Cumprimentos,

----------


## André Nunes

existe a hipotese de as anemonas subirem nos vidros? :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> desculpa mas nao concordo contigo o meu 1 nano era de 80L e comprei uma hecteru magnfica e a luminisidade era t5 96 w no total ,nem escumador tinha e  ate hoje ela ja mudou de aquario 3 vezes e encontra-se magnificamente bem de saude mesmo passando 2 meses atras de uma pedra quase sem luminusidade , para mim o unico senao das anemonas sao as bombas que deves em quando para la dentro



Desculpa lá Nuno, tens a anémona desde quando, antes ou depois deste teu tópico em Agosto de 2007?:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10566

Vais desculpar-me, além do nome correcto da anémona ser _hecteratis magnifica_, gostava de poder ver uma foto dela. Também não devias generalizar com casos isolados, no entanto tenho muitas duvidas do que relatas.

Eu já tive uma anémona durante 5 anos. Algumas pessoas já tiveram anémonas durante esse período de tempo, poucas já as tiveram durante algum tempo mais, casos há em que as anémonas se mantêm durante largos anos de boa saúde, todos estes casos somados devem representar 1% da taxa de sucesso das anémonas em cativeiro.

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> existe a hipotese de as anemonas subirem nos vidros?



Existe André, mas obviamente não fogem do aquário :SbSourire: .


Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> existe a hipotese de as anemonas subirem nos vidros?


 :Olá:  Andre

Não sei a especie mas era facil de manter. Agora resistente é relativo... basta ir parar à bomba e já era!!!

Sim a minha anemona subia os vidros e como ja te disse o meu aqua tem 55 cm de altura e mesmo assim ela subiu ate lá acima e foi sugada pela bomba.

O teu aqua tem quanto de altura?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Desculpa lá Nuno, tens a anémona desde quando, antes ou depois deste teu tópico em Agosto de 2007?:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10566
> 
> Vais desculpar-me, além do nome correcto da anémona ser _hecteratis magnifica_, gostava de poder ver uma foto dela. Também não devias generalizar com casos isolados, no entanto tenho muitas duvidas do que relatas.
> 
> Eu já tive uma anémona durante 5 anos. Algumas pessoas já tiveram anémonas durante esse período de tempo, poucas já as tiveram durante algum tempo mais, casos há em que as anémonas se mantêm durante largos anos de boa saúde, todos estes casos somados devem representar 1% da taxa de sucesso das anémonas em cativeiro.
> 
> Cumprimentos ,



Olá Ana

O Paulo tem razão no que afirma.
Eu tenho uma hà seis anos (da altura em que o meu àqua era só com peixes)que está por de trás de uma ardósia e de todas as vezes que tive necessidade de a mover,voltou sempre ao mesmo lugar.A ardósia è em reef anti-natura,mas para não ter esse tipo de desgosto deixei-a ficar religiosamente no mesmo lugar,mas perfilho a opinião de que casos destes tenham uma percentagem muito baixa.
Agora pode ver a mesma em simbiose com o meu Clarki.

www.vimeo.com/2498151

Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá Ana
> 
> O Paulo tem razão no que afirma.
> Eu tenho uma hà seis anos (da altura em que o meu àqua era só com peixes)que está por de trás de uma ardósia e de todas as vezes que tive necessidade de a mover,voltou sempre ao mesmo lugar.A ardósia è em reef anti-natura,mas para não ter esse tipo de desgosto deixei-a ficar religiosamente no mesmo lugar,mas perfilho a opinião de que casos destes tenham uma percentagem muito baixa.
> Agora pode ver a mesma em simbiose com o meu Clarki.
> 
> www.vimeo.com/2498151
> 
> Fica bem
> ...


 :Olá:  Jorge

Ainda tenho uma anemona e essa nunca saiu do sitio. Está lá à 1 semana e parece ter gostado do sitio. Está entre duas rochas no fundo do aqua.

O seu video está muito giro! Obrigada por partilhar :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos :Xmascheers:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ana,

Que bomba era essa que sugou a anémona?

Estou a perguntar porque pondero a introdução de uma anémona carpete mas ainda sinto que não tenho condições para tal. As bombas são 1 dos problemas.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Olá Ana,
> 
> Que bomba era essa que sugou a anémona?
> 
> Estou a perguntar porque pondero a introdução de uma anémona carpete mas ainda sinto que não tenho condições para tal. As bombas são 1 dos problemas.


Olá Nuno :Olá: , qualquer bomba que tenhas será sempre um potencial problema. 
Só podes fazer uma coisa, posicionar a anémona num local aparentemente ideal, pensado para tal e esperar que ela fique suficientemente satisfeita ao ponto de não se mexer mais. 
Podes por exemplo construir uma ilha isolada até cerca de meia altura e, preferencialmente, por baixo de uma hqi. A maior parte das anémonas procuram a fonte de luz. Tens um exemplo muito interessante disto, se fores ao Aquário Vasco da Gama, verás num dos primeiros aquários uma anémona enorme (_heteractis crispa_ se não estou em erro) que cobriu grande parte da superficie do aquário para receber toda a luz do foco. Convém também proporcionar um bom fluxo de água quase directamente sobre os tecidos. 

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Desculpa lá Nuno, tens a anémona desde quando, antes ou depois deste teu tópico em Agosto de 2007?:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10566
> 
> Vais desculpar-me, além do nome correcto da anémona ser _hecteratis magnifica_, gostava de poder ver uma foto dela. Também não devias generalizar com casos isolados, no entanto tenho muitas duvidas do que relatas.
> 
> Eu já tive uma anémona durante 5 anos. Algumas pessoas já tiveram anémonas durante esse período de tempo, poucas já as tiveram durante algum tempo mais, casos há em que as anémonas se mantêm durante largos anos de boa saúde, todos estes casos somados devem representar 1% da taxa de sucesso das anémonas em cativeiro.
> 
> Cumprimentos ,


pois nao duvides essa maginifica foi comprada por um membro do forum , e dada a mim e conta com 3 anos ou mais e ja mudou 3 vezes de aquario , p proplema dos forums e que todos duvidum de uns e outro eu baseio-me na  exeprincia da vida e dos factos nada mais , como esse tal amigo  tem uma sulcata ha 8 anos num reff e chegando a mesma a reproduzir-se quando ha peesoas a afirmar que essa anemonas morrem pasado dias em reefs. enfim cada um tem uma opiniao e neo devemos descurar ums aos outros .

ps :peço desculpa pelo nome cientifico , mas o mueu latim naoe dos melhores :Prabaixo:

----------


## André Nunes

respondendo a percunda geita pela Ana,  o meu aquario tem 40 cm de altura.
deve haver bombas de circulação propias para anemonas axo eu ,  ou pelo menos axo que se embrulharmos as bombas em rede as anemonas ja nao entram axo eu...

----------


## André Nunes

qual é a especie mais aconcelhada ,  e mais barata e que os clarkis gostem para eu ter em 80 litros?
iluminaçao e escumaçao nao é probela,  ja tenmho tudo isso.
agora bombas.....

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá Ana,
> 
> Que bomba era essa que sugou a anémona?
> 
> Estou a perguntar porque pondero a introdução de uma anémona carpete mas ainda sinto que não tenho condições para tal. As bombas são 1 dos problemas.


 :Olá:   Nuno

A bomba é uma marea.

Cumprimentos :Xmascheers:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Companheiros :Olá:  

O meu aqua está estável para não dizer mesmo óptimo! :yb677:   Ontem fui comprar o carvão activado para água salgada e coloquei-o, depois de lavado, na sump. Deixei o escumador extra a trabalhar. :yb663:  

Hoje o aqua estava visivelmente melhor: agua transparente, corais todos abertos e peixes saudáveis! Fiz os testes: amonia 0; nitratos 0; cálcio 420; Kh 10. :SbSourire:  

Por tudo isto quero AGRADECER a todos os que me ajudaram a ultrapassar este imprevisto, especialmente ao Paulo que foi incansável em me alertar para todos os factos! :yb677:   A todos o meu MUITO OBRIGADA!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Com os melhores cumprimentos :Xmascheers:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Companheiros 
> 
> O meu aqua está estável para não dizer mesmo óptimo!  Ontem fui comprar o carvão activado para água salgada e coloquei-o, depois de lavado, na sump. Deixei o escumador extra a trabalhar. 
> 
> Hoje o aqua estava visivelmente melhor: agua transparente, corais todos abertos e peixes saudáveis! Fiz os testes: amonia 0; nitratos 0; cálcio 420; Kh 10. 
> 
> Por tudo isto quero AGRADECER a todos os que me ajudaram a ultrapassar este imprevisto, especialmente ao Paulo que foi incansável em me alertar para todos os factos!  A todos o meu MUITO OBRIGADA!!!   
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos


Fico contente por saber que tudo esta a correr bem Ana. :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> pois nao duvides essa maginifica foi comprada por um membro do forum , e dada a mim e conta com 3 anos ou mais e ja mudou 3 vezes de aquario , p proplema dos forums e que todos duvidum de uns e outro eu baseio-me na  exeprincia da vida e dos factos nada mais , como esse tal amigo  tem uma sulcata ha 8 anos num reff e chegando a mesma a reproduzir-se quando ha peesoas a afirmar que essa anemonas morrem pasado dias em reefs. enfim cada um tem uma opiniao e neo devemos descurar ums aos outros .
> 
> ps :peço desculpa pelo nome cientifico , mas o mueu latim naoe dos melhores



Olá Nuno :Olá: , agradeço então que coloques uma foto dessa anémona, porque em todos os tópicos criados por ti desde o Verão de 2007, alguns relativos a aquários teus, não se vê absolutamente anémona nenhuma...a não ser umas no aquário na nossa costa.

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile: ,

----------

